# Hilfe  REDHAT Installationsproblem



## hhotte (17. November 2003)

Hallo,

habe folgende Partitionen und will redhat 9 installieren:
7,8 MB frei 
10 GB sec. part mit etx3 hab auch schon als frei probiert für REDHAT )
30 GB NTFS (XP pro )
1  GB NTFS ( speziele daten )
25 GB reister (Linux 8.2 pro )
47 GB FAT32  daten 
1  GB Swat
15 MB OSS Bootloader von Acronix ) 

Nun hab ich folgendes gemacht :

-Cd rein
-skip media test
- next
- deutsch
- deutsch ...
Dann Kommt :  Warnung "Unabel to align partition propably. This propably means that another tool generated incorrect partition table, because it didnt have the correct BIOS geomnetry. It is save to ignore, but ignore may cause (fixable) problems with some boot loaders. 
- übergegen
-Auswahl Manuell oder Automatische....
Dann Kommt die Warnung:. Partition nicht leasbar, wenn man jetzt weitermacht wird die komplette existirende Partition gefetzt. 

Irgend eine Idee  

Übrigens bei der Suse installation kam auch das parted nicht funktioniert, aber Yast hat die Insatllation nach einigen Partitionseinstellunge problemlos durchgeführt. 
Partitionen wurden mit Acronis PartitionExpert erstellt.

Grüße

Hotte


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2003)

Ich hab bei einem Kumpel auch mit Acronis Recovery Expert verschollene Partitionen wiederhergestellt und sie später ganz gelöscht.

Bei SUSE kam dann auch diese Meldung...ich konnte aber ganz normal die Installation durchführen, da ich die Partitionsaufteilung schon fertig eingerichtet hatte.

Scheint wohl ein sehr eigenartiges Problem zu sein...vielleicht liegts ja an Acronis?

zu Redhat:
Kannst Du dort nirgens die Erstellung überspringen?


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann es sein, dass Du am anfang beim installieren irgendwo die Möglichkeit hast, auszuwählen, ob Du die Partitionseinteilung manuell machen möchtest?

das muss sein, weil mit so ner Partitionierung wie Du sie hast, kann schon sein, dass da was nicht geht, obwohl ich glaub Du müsstest Dir einfach mit ner zweiten Platte mal die Daten sichern, die Platte neu Partitionieren, und das Problem wäre behoben. Sieht irgendwie nach ner nicht mehr ganz konformen Partitiontable aus.
passiert manchmal, wenn man mit diversen Partirionierern (fdisk,linux fdisk, PQMagic, Acronis)miteinander verwendet.

mir ist es schon passiert, dasx PQ Magic nicht mal mehr gestartet hat, nachdem ich mit Linux Partitions erstellt hab.
Die Systeme liefen aber alle.


----------



## hhotte (17. November 2003)

Hallo,

danke vorab, ob es an Acronis liegt weiß ich nicht. Hab leider auch keine 2. HDD wo ich ggf. einen neuen Reset durchführen kann. Hab auch nochmal probiert diese Stelle zu überspringen... geht auch nicht, oder besser gesapt ich weiß nicht wie das geht. ... Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen. 

Hab nun so viel rumgespielt, dass nun mein suse 8.2 auch nur noch im textmodus hochläft. Hab nun das rescue ausprobiert, weiß aber nicht wie das funktioniert. 

Kann mir jemand sagen was man da machen muß um das System wieder herzustellen ? 

Danke vorab


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

Falls Du Dir nicht dummerweise mehr zerschossen hast, sollte es möglich sein über installation,nicht über Rescue, dein SuSe wieder zu starten(falls Du es Dir nicht tatsächlich zerschossen hast.

gehen tut das so, das Du zuerst so tust, als ob Du installieren wolltest, dann brichst Du die Installation ab.
Dadurch wechselt er in den Textbasierten installmodus, und Du hast die Auswahl Settings.... und auch installation
Da stellst Du entweder zuerst die Sprache auf Deutsch(ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig), oder gehst direkt auf Installation.
Da kommt nun der Punkt installiertes System starten, das machst Du.

Nun sollte er Dir eine Auswahl aller LinuxPartitions anzeigen, und Du wirst gebeten die root auszuwählen.

Dann startet Dein System, falls Du die richtige Partition gewählt hast, und Dein System noch lebt.

Falls dies mit den gleichen Problemen endet(was ich leider glaube), hast Du Dir Dein system zerschossen, und dann wirds möglicherweise komplizierter


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

Backup machen der Platte und mit fdisk partionieren. Von irgendwelchen fremdpartionsprogrammen halte ich geradezu 0,0;

FDisk hat sich über jahrzehnte bewährt.

Wenn du mit fdisk deine Windows partion nicht loescht, nur die anderen dann bleibt diese auch erhalten wenn du neue partion erstellst.

* Vorher Backup der wichtigen Daten*
Also RedHat installationsprogramm starten, nach auswahl der Sprache mit [STRG] - F2 auf eine Shell wechseln:
$fdisk /dev/hda <- oder hdb wo auch immer du installieren willst

p zeigt dir deine Partionen an.
mit d + partionsnummer kannst du loeschen
mit n (p = primaer, glaub e = extended) neue erstellen
Typ ist 81 <- Linux oder 82 - Linux Swap (schau bei den Zahlen lieber nochmal nach, kann mich auch irren)
w - Schreibt die Partition auf die Platte.

Wenn du die Win Partion nicht geloescht hast dann sollten diese auch nach dem Schreiben der Partionstabelle weiterhin wunderbar existieren. (Hatte da noch keine
Probleme mit).

Nochmals: Bei Partionierung immer ans Backup denken, da viel falsch gehen kann


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

@Christian


da liegt ja das Problem, wenn er mit fdisk arbeitet, (das von Windows) kann er diverse Dinge nicht tun, wenn er was anderes nimmt, kann es sein, das die Partitiontable nicht mehr passt, wenn er aber nun mit fdisk nur was löscht, kann es sehr gut sein, das sich an seinem Problem gar nix ändert, weil fdisk(zumindest das von Windows) mit multiboot systemen grade mal gut ist zum alles platt machen, und mal die Win98 Partition wieder anzulegen,weil alles andere geht nicht.
Deshalb fdisk(Windows) und fdisk(Linux)gemeinsam verwenden, und dann gehts immer, man muss halt die Eigenheiten der beiden fdisks kennen, damit man klarkommt.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

Les meinen Beitrag nochmal 

ich habe geschrieben er soll das RedHat installationsprogramm bis nach der Spracheingabe ausfuehren und dann mit strg-f2 auf die konsole wechseln und dort das fdisk von Linux benutzen.

Das MS fdisk wuerde ich ihm wirklich nicht ans herz legen 

Weshalb zusammen verwenden? Das ist nicht noetig, nur das linux fdisk ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

Das von Linux löscht(zumindest mir)manchmal zu wenig, wenn ich nen Fehler auf der Platte hab, beim MS Fdisk ist die Platte nachher sicher Platt.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *Das von Linux löscht(zumindest mir)manchmal zu wenig, wenn ich nen Fehler auf der Platte hab, beim MS Fdisk ist die Platte nachher sicher Platt. *



Hääää? 

Nix löscht es zuwenig

Wenn dir fdisk nicht gefaellt, und du keine angst vor kryptischen Programmen hast:
sfdisk:

Da gibts ne tolle Option:
-f or --force
Do what I say, even if it is stupid.

Der macht genau das was du sagst, und wenn du die platte schrotten willst 
Aber ich habs noch nie benoetigt. Du musst nur nach dem fdisk solltest du einen reboot
durchfuehren. Denn oftmals wird die partion erst dann komplettiert.


----------



## hhotte (17. November 2003)

*System suse läuft wieder*

Hallo,

wenigstens eine Teilerfolg:

Suse läuft wieder.  Durch Eure Abregung bin ich darauf gekommen, dass sich durch die Partitionierung die Laufwerke geändert haben. Habe die fstab in /etc entsprechend angepasst und siehe da die Suse läuft wieder. 

Nun möchte ich nur noch das redhat installieren. Hat noch jemand eine Idee 


Hotte


----------



## hhotte (18. November 2003)

*Problem noch nicht gelöst*

Hallo,

mit dem tool PartitionExpert vpon Acronis zeigt die Platte ganz normal die Parttiononen richtig an. wenn man nun die Partitionen unter SUSE anschaut erscheint plötzlich eine extended partition:
dev/hda2 2 14946 120045712+ f Win95 Ext´d (LBA)
Diese Part. ist fast so groß wie die gesamte platte. Alles andere ist wie unter Partition Expert.

Bei Windows XP werden auch 218,9 GB angezeigt, obwohl die Platte nur 120 GB hat. Es sind dort einige Frei Felder bzw nicht zugeordnete Teile. 

Was kann man da tun 

Hotte


----------



## tuxracer (18. November 2003)

zur Erklärung


Linux zeigt die erweiterte Partition anders an, als Partition expert,

bei Partition Expert siehst Du vermutlich einen kleinen Rahmen rund um alle Partitionen die Du auf der Platte hast.
dies ist die erweitert


Linux zeigt diesen Rahmen indem er diese Partition anzeigt, weil die erweitert ist eigentlich ja auch ne Partition, nur enthält sie keine Daten, sondrern Partitionen.

und das ist prinzipiell richtig so.

nun kann es aber sein, das diese /dev/hda2 mit anderen Partitionen überlappt(aus was für Gründen auch immer) weil irgend ein Progi Müll gemacht hat.

dann ist es nicht mehr Gut

stell doch mal deine Partitiontable  zum nächsten Posting(die Anzeige von Linux fdisk)


----------



## hhotte (18. November 2003)

*Partitionstabelle mit fdisk*

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device    Boot    Start       End        Blocks           Id     System
/dev/hda2                   2     14946    120045712+   f      Win95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hda3          1318      5324  32186227+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda4   *      5456      8669  25816455   83  Linux
/dev/hda5             2      1317  10570738+  83  Linux
/dev/hda6          5325      5455   1052226    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda7          8670     14814  49359681    b  Win95 FAT32
/dev/hda8         14815     14944   1044193+  82  Linux swap
/dev/hda9         14945     14946     16033+   4  FAT16 <32M

Hotte


----------



## tuxracer (18. November 2003)

es ist sehr schierig weil die ganzen Zahlen nicht so Dargestellt sind wie es normal wäre, aber was ich so auf den ersten Blick sehen kannfalls ich nicht auf Grund der Darstellung was falsch sehe ist Deine Partitiontable fehlerhaft, weil Deine Primären hda3, und hda4 befinden sich was ich sehe innerhalb der erweiterten.

falls möglich, um sicher zu gehen, kannst Du das ganze so ins Board stellen das die anzeige nicht die Spalten zusammenzieht?

dann ist es viel einfacher zu bestimmen, ob ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## hhotte (18. November 2003)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device    Boot      Start       End       Blocks          Id      System
/dev/hda2                        2     14946    120045712+   f     Win95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/hda3                  1318      5324      32186227+   7     HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda4   *             5456      8669      25816455   83     Linux
/dev/hda5                        2      1317      10570738+  83     Linux
/dev/hda6                  5325      5455        1052226      7     HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda7                   8670    14814      49359681     b      Win95 FAT32
/dev/hda8                 14815    14944       1044193+   82     Linux swap
/dev/hda9                  14945   14946           16033+     4      FAT16 <32M


----------



## hhotte (18. November 2003)

*pfd der part*

pdf anbei


----------



## tuxracer (19. November 2003)

Deine Partitionstabelle ist wie ich vermutet habe, ziemlich durcheinander


nun da ich mir sicher bin, weil ich es ohne verschiebungen sehe, kann ich Dir sagen, ich weiss nicht wie das möglich ist, aber irgend eines Deiner Tools hat es möglich gemacht, die Primären Partitionen hda3 und hda4 in die erweiterte hineinzupflanzen.

Der Fehler der Platte.
Deine erweiterte Partition beginnt bei Zylinder 2 und endet am ende der Platte.

Deine Primären beginnen beide irgendwo innerhalb der erweiterten, was nicht sein darf

nun wäre jemand gefragt, der sich mit Linux fdisk noch was besser auskennt.

es kann schon sein, dass es irgendwie möglich ist die erweitert zu verändern, ohne die logischen zu zerstören.


ansonsten musst Du (was die einfachste Möglichkeit ist) echt versuchen, eine andere Festplatte aufzutreiben, um die Daten zu sichern, und die Partitions neu zu erstellen.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *
> ansonsten musst Du (was die einfachste Möglichkeit ist) echt versuchen, eine andere Festplatte aufzutreiben, um die Daten zu sichern, und die Partitions neu zu erstellen. *



Diesen Ratschlag kann mann nur unterschreiben. Eine reparatur der Partionstabelle ist wohl eher nicht ausreichend.


----------



## hhotte (19. November 2003)

*Neue Platte*

Also nachdem eine Rettung mir nicht mehr möglich erscheint hab ich heute eine neue Platte bestellt. Werde nun die Partitionen sichern sobald ich die neue HDD habe und dann probieren die extended  unter xp bzw mit fdisk zu löschen. 
Nachdem ich vermute, dass die ganze Schei... durch Acroins verur´sacht worden ist, möchte ich ungeren dieses Toool zum Imageing benutzen. 
Habt Ihre eine Vorschlag was man alternativ hierfür benutzen kann um jede Partition einzeln zu sichern, damit ich Sie exact wie sie ist wieder herstelln kann und den ganzen mist nicht nochmal installieren muß ?


Hotte


----------

